# NEW IN - Wheel Woolies Launch NEW Red/Black Wool Wheel Woolies.



## Johnnyopolis

You may be asking - Why have Wheel Woolies replaced the All Black Micropile brush part?

Wheel Woolies have experienced fantastic growth of their brand over the last few years, they have also seen an increasing amount of adverts for black natural wool cleaning brushes on various websites and marketplaces. These black wool brushes look like the original woollies.

However, that's where it ends. Low-cost wool brush kits made in China are not anywhere near the same quality as the genuine Wheel Woolies. The wool brush parts are glued to a rigid handle and, once the glue dissolves in water, the brush part falls off the handle.

Because black wool brushes look like the original Wheel Woolies and are low priced, Wheel Woolies have found customers are being confused or misled, thinking these are the same as genuine Wheel Woolies.

To meet this challenge, as well as protecting the original Wheel Woolies, a newly developed and distinctive, 2-colour micropile fiber has been released. The 2-colour red and black micropile fiber have the same chemistry as the all-black microfiber. The red and black Wheel Woolies' performance and longevity are equivalent to the all black original Wheel Woolies. Only the colour has changed.

All Braun Automotive car care brush products and Wheel Woolies are "Made in the US", at the Braun Brush facilities, to strict quality standards.

We have just taken stock of the new brushes with easy grip handles - they look fantastic and are available here - https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/products/wheel-woolies-3-piece-wheel-cleaning-kit

Here is an image of one of the brushes:










John.


----------



## WHIZZER

Save me some !!!


----------



## KleenChris

Ordered !! (No. SO6890) 

They look the business :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

Sites down cannot order.SJ.


----------



## percymon

Fine for me on chrome


----------



## stonejedi

percymon said:


> Fine for me on chrome


:thumb:

Order SO6938.SJ.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

KleenChris said:


> Ordered !! (No. SO6890)
> 
> They look the business :thumb:





stonejedi said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Order SO6938.SJ.


Thanks Guys! :thumb:


----------



## Griffy

Just ordered a set of these as I’ve got to see if they live up to all the hype for myself :lol:

Order# SO7326

Can’t wait now


----------

